

Show HN: World Cup Predictor 2014 - nmikz

Hey everyone! The biggest tournament of the world is here and this is what I have been working on these couple of days. Please have a look, even if you are not a football fanatic. I would love to hear some feedback on the site in general.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;world-cup-predictor.com&#x2F;
======
mooism2
_Play your way through the tournament

Make predictions for every match from the group stages to the final

Free. _

Black text on a dark background is not terribly legible.

Registration is a chore. Demanding a username _and_ my e-mail address _and_ a
new password _twice_ is perhaps too much friction. Demanding I click a link in
an e-mail that still hasn't arrived yet before I can do anything interesting
on the site is a bit of a stumbling block.

~~~
nmikz
Thanks for the feedback. Going to fix these right away.

~~~
dannyp32
I'd put a call to action right below this text to potentially get more sign
ups. To be honest though I would like to see what it is before signing up. I
can't really tell what I can do on the site from the landing page.

------
lgmspb
Since I'm not a "football fanatic" i really need more info regarding how the
whole system works before i click register.

Also a nice big call to action would be nice to have.

------
mooism2
Clicky link: [http://world-cup-predictor.com](http://world-cup-predictor.com)

